# Hi from Wisconsin



## WICatLover (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have two cats that act like a pair of 2 yr olds most of the time but I wouldn't trade it for anything. I have Mac who is 14 and Charlie who is 12. 

Mac likes to call his "grammy" (my mom) on the phone at night and sing her a lullaby but he's convinced she can't have a good night sleep without it. Charlie on the other hand doesn't really like to talk on the phone but he will on the odd occasion. 

The only bad part is I have to give my babies shots. Mac gets one twice a day for his diabetes and Charlie gets one twice a week for his lymphoma. They know "mommy" doesn't like doing it but that don't mean they have to like it.

They may be older cats but I swear they have the energy of kittens. Jumping all over, chasing each other just generally driving mom crazy. 

I will have pics as soon as I can get them uploaded of course. My Mac is a little camera shy but his brother is the ham of the two of them.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

Your cats sound wonderful, looking forward to pictures and more stories.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome!! I bet Grammy loves to get her nightly phone call.


----------



## WICatLover (Aug 25, 2008)

*Yeah*

I would have to agree that Grammy loves her phone call. Mac has now decided that when he gets his evening shot he needs to talk to his grammy to make it go easier on him. And trust me, I don't dare go against him when he wants to talk to his grammy. I just shut up, dial the number and hold the phone. LOL


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's cute!  Welcome, WICatLover!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There's quite a few folks here from God's Country. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope to see pictures soon!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

You're a good parent.


----------



## WICatLover (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you for all the warm welcomes. I look forward to being an active member of this forum.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I grew up in God Country. Winters are too long for me. But it is beautiful during the green months! Welcome. You are going to love it here. Ive learned so much here.


----------

